# Photo Phile Contest: Back to School Buns!



## Elf Mommy (Oct 6, 2009)

[align=center]Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.

The Voting will run for 5 days![/align]
[align=center]YOU MAY VOTE FOR MORE THAN ONE OF YOUR FAVORITES!

We will have a 
Grand Champion
1st Runner Up
2nd Runner Up
2 Honorable Mentions

[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]GOOD LUCK BUNNIES!!![/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]Here are your choices:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Fancy77's Trixie[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Northern Autumn's Slatey[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Wabbitdad12's Skippery[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Coniglios' Mr. Bun Bun[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]kirsterz09's Blue
[/align]


----------

